# S7 Analogwerte normieren



## buffi4711 (27 August 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Baustein zum Normieren von Analogweten. Der FC105 von Siemens hört ja bei 100% Messspanne auf. Ich würde aber gerne auch Werte >100% bzw <0% in der Visu anzeigen können.
Hatt von Euch einer dieses Problem schon mal gelöst und würde mir weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruß Buffi411


----------



## kpeter (27 August 2006)

buffi4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche nach einem Baustein zum Normieren von Analogweten. Der FC105 von Siemens hört ja bei 100% Messspanne auf. Ich würde aber gerne auch Werte >100% bzw <0% in der Visu anzeigen können.
> Hatt von Euch einer dieses Problem schon mal gelöst und würde mir weiterhelfen?
> ...


 

dann erhöhe deine Messpanne auf denn wert denn du anzegen willst.


----------



## Donnerkeil (27 August 2006)

Hallo!
Das kannst Du Dir auch selbst errechnen über die lineare Gleichung
Y=mX+b
mit Xmin=0 und Xmax=27648
und z.B.
Ymin=0V und Ymax=10V
Dann ist 
m=(Ymax-Ymin)/(Xmax-Xmin)
und
b=Ymax-Xmax*m
X ist dann der Wert der Analogbaugruppe
und Y Dein errechneter Wert

Gruß
Donnerkeil


----------



## Martin007 (27 August 2006)

Hallo buffi4711

Angenommen du hast ein Signal 0-10 Volt.
Dann sind 0 Volt -> 0 Prozent und 10 Volt -> 100 Prozent.

Soll deine Visu jetzt bei 10V -> 110 Prozent anzeigen, oder bei 11V -> 110Prozent anzeigen

Martin


----------



## buffi4711 (27 August 2006)

Hallo,

die Visu soll bei z.B. 110% Eingangssignal auch 110% anzeigen,
mit dem FB105 von Siemens ist am Ausgang des FB's dann immer 100%.

Wie müste ein FB mit der Formel von "Donnerkeil " aussehen damit das so funktioniert. Benötige den Baustein mehrfach im Programm.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß buffi4711


----------



## Alice D. (27 August 2006)

27648 des PEW's entsprechen 10.0V. 32767 entsprechen 11.keks V(Baugruppendatenblatt).
Der Rest ist doch nur 3-Satz


----------



## Martin007 (27 August 2006)

Hallo buffi4711

du wilst also den Übersteuerungsbereich und den Untersteuerungsbereich der Analogbaugruppe nutzen.
Gib der Geber denn auch Signale in diesem Bereich heraus

Du kanst das ganze auch in einem *FC* programieren.
Zum Programm:
Alle Variabeln im REAL-Format angeben oder in das REAL-Format umwandeln.
Die Formel in einzelne Schritte zerlegen umd mit Hilfsmerkern arbeiten.

Beispiel zum berechnen von:
Steigung = (Ymax-Ymin) / (Xmax-Xmin)

```
L #Xmax
L #Xmin
-R
T #X

L #Ymax
L #Ymin
-R
T #Y

L #Y
L #X
/R
T #Steigung
```
Martin


----------



## MSB (27 August 2006)

Ganz Einfach (Auflösung im Nennbereich 0 - 100 %) Übersteuerungsfähig

L PEW
DTR
L 100.0
*R
L 27648.0
/R
= Ergebnis


----------



## Martin007 (27 August 2006)

Hallo MSB

Ich würde mir auf alle Fälle einen Universiellen Baustein progamieren.
Mit den Eingangsvariabeln X1, X2, Y1, Y2 und den Analogwert.
Dieser wandelt dann den Eingangsbereich Von X1 bis X2 in den Ausgangsbereich Y1 bis Y2 um.

Die Formel von Donnerkeil berechnet den Ofset mit ein, die Richtung der Steigung ist egal. Die Werte des Ausgangsbereich sind völlig unabhängig vom Eingangsbereich.

Martin


----------



## volker (27 August 2006)

schau mal auf meine hp.
dort findest du den gewünschten baustein. :-D


----------

